# the future of grocery shopping



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Mick Travis said:


> Surely you don't mean putting stuff in your bag and then bypassing checkout?


Mmn.. — well, the grapes, and a few others, *did* look like they could _use a lift_. 

Seen Sausage Party™, by chance.. (?)


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Catwalk said:


> Seen Sausage Party™, by chance.. (?)


I thought I did, but it turned out to just be the making of your new avy.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

Catwalk said:


> Mmn.. — well, the grapes, and a few others, *did* look like they could _use a lift_.
> 
> Seen Sausage Party™, by chance.. (?)


We don't appreciate shoplifters at our store.

I've had no desire to see an animated movie with a title alluding to penises. It also seems to be full of fairy tale murder.

I just read the synopsis. This is not my kind of movie at all.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Tropes said:


> I thought I did, but it turned out to just be the making of your new avy.


For _quite _awhile; I assumed your dinosaur was made of food; particularly french fries, but squinting, they may very well be _buns_.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Mick Travis said:


> We don't appreciate shoplifters at our store.


But; it's _almost _* Xmas* .. (!) 




> I've had no desire to see an animated movie with a title alluding to penises. It also seems to be full of fairy tale murder.
> 
> I just read the synopsis. This is not my kind of movie at all.


You've made the_ correct_ choice to avoid; really. The movie was god *awful* — with sprinkled humor; however, there was a particular scene elaborating on the _suffering lives_ of groceries and produce; opening me to a _new_ experience — it only felt right to give them _a lift_.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Catwalk said:


> For _quite _awhile; I assumed your dinosaur was made of food; particularly french fries, but squinting, they may very well be _buns_.


I picked it as a straw dinosaur, to distract would be enemies with a Trojan. Your choice does the same job much more effectively, it might be time to reevaluate mine. I haven't bun in awhile, I probably should.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Tropes said:


> I picked it as a straw dinosaur, to distract would be enemies with a Trojan. Your choice does the same job much more effectively, it might be time to reevaluate mine. I haven't bun in awhile, I probably should.


_Buns_ and _guns_ are a necessity and do the trick — so I've heard.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Catwalk said:


> _Buns_ and _guns_ are a necessity and do the trick — so I've heard.


That's some excellent shooting on your part, I tapped your bun s olution.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Tropes said:


> That's some excellent shooting on your part, I tapped your bun s olution.


_Sweet._ I have always fancied Honey Buns™, myself.


----------



## pwlife (Jan 4, 2017)

We'll see this trend more common in future. Some banks in Europe (e.g N26 and Fodor) are betting on payments with smartphones. However, security is a huge factor that scares people away from it because everyone knows how vulnerable technology is nowadays.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

If the system is accurate, I say great. My biggest concern is it automatically charging and drawing money out of your account without confirmation. I guess I'd be double checking that, but if it saves the line and doesn't overcharge me, I'm all for it. I still use cash at bars to make sure I don't get overcharged by opening up a tab.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

There are several stores here that do online grocery shopping. I keep a running list on my phone, choose a pickup time hit submit and pick it up when it's ready.

My husband said we've saved a good bit on our groceries since I started doing this. Less impulse buys.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

An interesting analysis of Amazon's long term plan:


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

Tropes said:


> I'd be a hypocrite to complain about this, because my own work in automating office work has resulted in a few dozen lay offs within the last 3 months so far (To say I am uncomfortable with the ethics of it is an understatement), but it doesn't take a luddite to consider that most of the 3.4 million Americans who are working as cashiers and 4.5 million more in retail (Source) might be loosing their jobs within less then a year. And this is coming the very same year that Momentum Machines is opening it's automated fast food joint. 2017 is going to be a very big hit for the job market.


I guess it's time for American workers to stock up on guns and ammo.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> I guess it's time for American workers to stock up on guns and ammo.


Won't work.

The dominant power structures of any time period naturally gravitate towards the emergent distributes the threat of violence, which largely depends on technology. In medieval times castles and armor meant a few skilled men could hold on imposing threats and threaten a much larger population. Cannons brought down the castles, changing the balance towards whoever can accumulate a larger army, but were still expensive and created a pressure for constant economical expansion. Guns shifted the balance outright to whoever can gain the support of the most men, creating a natural pressure towards democracy. 

Since WW2, improvements in technology meant military might is increasingly more expensive to have, making power gravitate towards the largest industrial infrastructures, but still requiring the support of a large population chunk. In the last decade, improvement in drone technology and robotics - also on the battlefield but more importantly in the manufacturing of weapons including drones missiles and battlefield robots - is taking the requirement for popular support away.

You want to be ready to the next crisis? Grow a vegetable garden, get into 3d printing, learn to code.


----------



## Markolise (Nov 29, 2016)

EndsOfTheEarth said:


> Actually I'm already living the future of grocery shopping. It's called planting seeds and then helping yourself 3 months later. :wink: But good on Amazon for ruining the supermarket and putting people out of work everywhere.


Wouldn't personal farming also ruin supermarkets and put people out of work if everyone did it?

Personally I believe this kind of system would work and actually require a lot more jobs, imagine the infrastructure being involved. As an example, when I was younger I worked night shift at wal-mart (I was 23-24), I stocked grocery. We had in grocery 7 maybe 8 people to stock all the grocery areas, thats not including meat or dairy. But I tell you it wasn't enough people, by 5:30am we were scrambling to get it done, day shift always had it much easier than we did.
From my experience, I'd say yes you'd lose a few jobs here and there, like cashier, but imagine the amount of people they'd need to keep the shelves stocked, plus there'd probably be bakery and cafe. Technology jobs and requirements for each store would go up immensely, so to me the few jobs that are lost are made up for in other areas. Plus I think you'd get people who can focus more on a specific job, like baking, or stocking, or butchery, rather than have to also deal with hassle of knowing how to handle the register.
Just my 2 cents


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

Markolise said:


> Wouldn't personal farming also ruin supermarkets and put people out of work if everyone did it?


¡Viva la Revolución!


----------



## Markolise (Nov 29, 2016)

Mick Travis said:


> ¡Viva la Revolución!


I grow onions, tomatoes, and have been trying to grow beans but that plant keeps holding on to life by a thread. I just simply pointing out that the argument was kind of moot.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

Markolise said:


> I grow onions, tomatoes, and have been trying to grow beans but that plant keeps holding on to life by a thread. I just simply pointing out that the argument was kind of moot.


I was just pointing out the way to freedom. I'm sorry about your beans. From my experience, pintos are hard to kill.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

Tropes said:


> Won't work.
> 
> The dominant power structures of any time period naturally gravitate towards the emergent distributes the threat of violence, which largely depends on technology. In medieval times castles and armor meant a few skilled men could hold on imposing threats and threaten a much larger population. Cannons brought down the castles, changing the balance towards whoever can accumulate a larger army, but were still expensive and created a pressure for constant economical expansion. Guns shifted the balance outright to whoever can gain the support of the most men, creating a natural pressure towards democracy.
> 
> Since WW2, improvements in technology meant military might is increasingly more expensive to have, making power gravitate towards the largest industrial infrastructures, but still requiring the support of a large population chunk. In the last decade, improvement in drone technology and robotics - also on the battlefield but more importantly in the manufacturing of weapons including drones missiles and battlefield robots - is taking the requirement for popular support away.


If I'm not mistaken the last mass shooting in USA was on 6th January and featured a 1:5 kill ratio. It's not perfect, but still gives an individual that has nothing to lose a healthy advantage against the society. I doubt drones would make them impossible before the mass firings come leaving further millions of people excluded from society.


----------

